# digital ballast super lumen .



## techrons78 (Nov 19, 2014)

Does anyone use this feature? I'm running 1k eye thunder xxl hood... Thank you. ..


Also any thoughts on the dual arc eye hort bulb? ?...Tech


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Dec 16, 2014)

I use that feature when I am in bloom and wanna just have as much light as possible. I run hortilux bulbs and wanted that dual arc light but it was $200 so I opt for the regular HPS Bulb. I am hoping to pick up the Hortilux Blue MH Bulb at end of the week.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 17, 2014)

I'm with stank.  I would sometimes run on super lumens in later flowering when the plants were at their largest.  The thought is that it would give mbetter penetration.  Don't really know if it did or not, but I too like to give the flowering plants as much light as they can use.  

Ditto on the bulb.  I figured I could actually buy an entire 600W setup (hood, digi ballast, HPS and MH bulbs)  cheaper than I could buy a dual arc bulb.


----------



## AluminumMonster (Dec 18, 2014)

Don't waste your money on those uber expensive bulbs. Go here... https://www.1000bulbs.com/product/88101/PX-LU1000.html and buy a few of them. Then replace them every 6 months to a year.

I don't use the super lumen feature on my ballasts but that's only because I don't mess with my ballasts once they are up and running. Switches and moving parts are what usually fail on electronics.


----------



## lovbnstoned (Jan 8, 2015)

help  i need some info on Ballast n HPS bulbs,, whats the best in both ??? or does it matter ??


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Jan 8, 2015)

Nanolux in ballast and hortilux in HPS bulb my oppion


----------



## DankHobbyist (Jan 9, 2015)

Best ballast hortilux and or gavita best bulb is double ended 1000 from gavita. Also my opinion.


----------



## lyfespan (Jan 9, 2015)

Best remote DE ballast http://nanoluxtech.com/product-deremote-series.php

Best DE bulb is the one you find for the best price, considering only 2 companies manufacture them, ushio, and Philips, gravita being the Philips.

http://gavita-holland.com/index.php/products/lamps/item/gavita-pro-plus-1000w-el-de.html

http://www.ushio.com/products/horticulture/hiluxgro.php


----------



## lovbnstoned (Jan 10, 2015)

i apprecate all the info,, thanks my fello tokers


----------



## lyfespan (Jan 10, 2015)

lovbnstoned said:


> i apprecate all the info,, thanks my fello tokers



You know it bud


----------



## DankHobbyist (Jan 12, 2015)

lyfespan said:


> Best remote DE ballast http://nanoluxtech.com/product-deremote-series.php
> 
> Best DE bulb is the one you find for the best price, considering only 2 companies manufacture them, ushio, and Philips, gravita being the Philips.
> 
> ...



Heads up very nice bulb coming from Genesis.  Heavy UV.


----------



## lyfespan (Jan 12, 2015)

DankHobbyist said:


> Heads up very nice bulb coming from Genesis.  Heavy UV.



I'll ask about it tomorrow at the lighting convention


----------



## lovbnstoned (Jan 12, 2015)

the dual arch,, is tht the Hortulox ,, thats M/H & HPS in one bulb ???


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Jan 12, 2015)

Yes it is? Very pricey


----------



## lovbnstoned (Jan 13, 2015)

use that for both cycles,, Grow N Flowering ????


----------



## lyfespan (Jan 13, 2015)

lovbnstoned said:


> use that for both cycles,, Grow N Flowering ????



It's really not cost effective


----------

